# Hybrid Turkey/Peacock in Marquette County



## rayjc2

I was going to camp in Northland via county road 426 from Cornell, MI when I saw a group of turkeys feeding in a field about 3.2 miles from Hendrix. Nothing unusuall about that except I saw a peacock among them. I took some pictures and when I got home and put them on my PC, I discovered that only the neck and head were actually a peacock and the body was definetly turkey. Anyone else see one out there?????
Never a dull moment going to camp!!
Ray


----------



## hellbilly

Where is the picture?


----------



## ryan-b

a hen peacock( pea hen) is very drab brown and looks very similar to a hen turkey. However its head and neck look just like the males(pea cock).


----------



## rayjc2




----------



## Linda G.

As Ryan said, that's a hen peacock. It's not that unusual for escaped feral peacocks to take up with wild turkeys-they're related, after all. Peacock probably won't last long out there, tho, even with the protection of the wild turkeys.


----------



## rayjc2

I've looked at quite a few pictures of the Pea hen and all of them show a mostly white head and not the single white streak that is characteristic of the male peacock. Is it possible that this is a male? I have an email from a DNR Biologist that said it is possible that a turkey and peacock can produce offspring but also that it has never been known to occur in the wild.
__________
Ray


----------



## dburroak

i have about 15 peafowl and that one looks like a male to me. right now they don`t have the long " tail " feathers. they loose them every year and will start regrowing them again in the spring. i do know that they will run with turkeys and i have had a yard full of wild turkeys and peacocks just checking eachother out but breeding i don`t see happening. i have witnessed a wild turkey breeding my tame hen turkeys though which i think accounts for alot of the " rare smokey greys " in michigan.


----------



## daxter

I witnessed the same thing in Kent County about 6 years ago. Front half looked like a peacock, back half was turkey. 
So the question is, "Can you shoot a peakey, do you need to tag it?"


----------



## Linda G.

a year later, that does look like a male peacock without his tail feathers. 

Wonder if he's still out there.


----------



## Outdoorsman17

I did not notice the thread was a year old:lol: Thanks Linda

Cool pictures though thanks for posting them


----------



## griffondog

Linda G. said:


> a year later, that does look like a male peacock without his tail feathers.
> 
> Wonder if he's still out there.


Wonder if he grew up to look like this one?

Griff


----------



## ezcaller

Nice job on the peaky,turcock,peaturk,whatever the hell it is- it is funny.


----------



## mparks

Here is a pea something from Genesee County this spring:


----------



## HTC

A possible peacock/turkey hybrid reminds me of the famous Turducken...


----------



## Babs51

I wanted to let you know, rayjc2, that although your post on this is old, that what you have a picture of is a female peahen. The breed type is a pied peacock hen. The bodys are very simular in color to a turkey but it is not a cross breed and I found nothing in searching if cross breeding them would make a viable egg and a subspecies.. I been trying to find information on if it is possible for them to cross breed, as I have both and would not want them to cross breed.


----------



## JackieTreeHorn

All this talk of peacock / turkey reminds me of this video I saw last year. This looks like an absolute blast!


----------

